# Someone in my boy cage isn't a boy?!



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

I know this for certain since I just found this on the bottom of the cage 











Pretty sure it's Fawkes. I knew something was up with "him" doing the female chirpy chirp thing


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Also, what should I do since I only have one nest box, which Jesse is currently sitting in  Should I improvise with a basket and some paper towels or something?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Wait...Fawkes did that? Maybe that's why Jesse didn't want her near the box? I don't know if she'll lay anymore, but maybe give her a box too just in case. Poor Sarge is outnumbered!

Edit: Just saw your 2nd post...do you have a shoe box? If so, cut a hole in the side and attach that, put bedding in it like you would a normal box.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

aww bless lol


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Gave me the shock of my life when I walked past! Poor little miss, I'll go hunt around in my spare room for a box for her... Hahaha oh my boyfriend won't believe it


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Might be a good time to hint Sarge needs another guy pal lol.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

What a tricky girl... She whistles, foolish mummy for not watching carefully enough


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh I don't think that'll convince Matt to let me get another bird  Suppose I should change my siggy now


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Surround her in pink? Does she have the egg butt?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Heck, Sarge is lucky... he has two girls to chose from.... lol


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

I didn't notice it, but I know what it looks like so I don't know how I didn't see it


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

thank god Matt hadn't chucked out his welding helmet box hahaha, as soon as I put this up she went in to have a look


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O good...now you got two! What to do? Which one does Sarge like? lol


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I noticed that you said "boys cage" do you want them to breed? Are you keeping them in seperate cages?


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Sarge seems to be a bit on the fence still, Fawkes always wants a preen from him but he just pecks her


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

4birdsNC said:


> I noticed that you said "boys cage" do you want them to breed? Are you keeping them in seperate cages?


Well, I was sure Fawkes was a boy and I was hoping to get 'him' and Jesse to breed, but they obviously didn't mate haha, and Jesse started laying yesterday and chased the other two around attacking them so I had to put them in the cage that we were given when we got Sarge, that's why I was calling it the boys cage. Lucky we have it now!


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

I just hope Fawkes doesn't start chasing Sarge around now


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Well with that bright orange check patch Sarge is definatly a male... Good Luck getting them to breed... it may take them time to bond...


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Hahah yes I think I may just put the whole breeding thing on hold for a while after this is all over haha. We have a real estate inspection next week too, they'll be like what on earth is going on


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Can't really sex by cheek patches, Daisy, my lutino pearl, is a girl and has deep orange patches. With pieds behavior is more likely lol. But this is a good experience!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Well... now it's just like Three's Company!


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Haha, my mum reckons Sarge has his own harem now  I can't believe I didn't know she was a girl LOL and I thought I was getting pretty knowy about tiels :blush:


----------



## MommaBird (May 19, 2011)

What mutation is Fawkes? I can't see her picture too well.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not sure of the exact name for it but she's white all over, with cinnamon on her wings, and one cinnamon tail feather


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

She's got a stumpy tail in this one but it shows off her feathers well hahah


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She's a WF Cinnamon pied...probably a medium pied based on how little cinnamon she has. One of my favs...


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

Any more eggs in the new nestbox today? ^.~


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Not yet but Jesse's due to lay again today, and she's got the biiiiigggest egg bum on her  If Fawkes is going to lay again it's due tomorrow


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

She is so pretty!!


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah she's pretty cute  She's so soft too! Too bad she's not a snuggly bird like Jesse and Sarge


----------

